
Was React Native a bad decision, ugly authentication has me ready to switch - robertAngst
I found that to authenticate using Javascript Server, it requires using implicit grants on the API.<p>This looks uncomfortably cheap, with the web browser opening to authenticate.<p>I dont think I can have something that looks so primitive for my app, even if it is additional security.<p>Considering doing full development for Web, android, and iphone. I already have my back end done.<p>React Native doesnt seem useful if I need to authenticate using web. Any ideas before I buy my first apple product ever and go full iOS?
======
quickthrower2
> I found that to authenticate using Javascript Server, it requires using
> implicit grants on the API. This looks uncomfortably cheap, with the web
> browser opening to authenticate.

This sounds very odd and unlikely. Can't you just make HTTP requests by
writing some JS?

Maybe there is more you need to tell us to fill us in why the "implicit
grants" are needed. I am taking it as "implicit grants" means permissions
popup dialogs from iOS / Android. ([https://www.androidhive.info/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/andr...](https://www.androidhive.info/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/android-m-permissions.png))

Tell us more (links to the API docs for example) and it will make it easier to
answer your question.

Disclosure: I am not affiliated with that link. I just googled for a picture
and that was the first I found.

------
spicyj
I don’t understand what requires a web view here. You should be able to do
anything another app can do (especially if you’re willing to write some custom
native code, which I assume you are if you’re considering full native).

------
myguysi
What service are you using for authentication? We’re using Identity Server 3.
On the web we use the implicit grant but on mobile (React Native) were using
the Resource Owner (Password) grant which works just fine.

------
thecupisblue
Mobile solutions? Check out Flutter!

~~~
devxpy
I can back this up. Flutter is really good stuff. Much better than react
native.

~~~
asdkhadsj
What makes it better in your eyes?

For a shop using React already, would you recommend Flutter over RN?

------
t3soro
RCTBridge.h

